

How To Become An Email Ninja - apompliano
http://anthonypompliano.com/2013/05/08/how-to-become-an-email-ninja/

======
yoster
I use multiple emails personally. One for junk/not sure websites, personal,
work, etc. Multiple emails might sound hard to manage, but it ends up actually
easier to use. Check personal and work emails on a regular basis. Email for
junk, once in a blue moon. I can scan emails a lot more efficiently this way.

